# Introducing the LED Pro Modders Program



## jtice (Sep 23, 2003)

I am very happy to announce the release of *The LED Pro* modders calculation program.

This program started out as a simple runtime calculator, and grew to a complete modders calculator. Capable of calculating any variable. One of the best features about this program is its ability to reverse calculate. This means that you can leave any one of the fields blank, and LED Pro will calculate the answer for you.

--- LED Pro is capable of calculating the following ---

*For Converter Boards such as Dat2zips BadBoy and DownBoy boards:* mA Current to LED, LED Vf, Input Battery Voltage, Battery mAh, Runtime, and the converters Efficiency.

*For Resistors:* mA Current to LED, LED Vf, Input Battery Voltage, Resistor Ohms, and Resistor Wattage.

You can find more information and the Download File HERE. 
Check back to the WebSite for updates and more information.

I hope all of you can find this program useful. It has cost me many headaches and sleepless nights. But, I feel that in the end it will be well worth it, if it serves as some use to all my fellow CPF Members.

*Having a problem with msstdfmt.dll ???* Do the following.
Search for the file in your WINDOWS directory first. If you have it.
Goto Run, by clicking the Start button.
Type in "regsvr32.exe msstdfmt.dll" 

If you dont have it. Try one of the below sites to download the dll file.
dll-files.com 
OR Right-Click HERE and "Save Target As"

PLEASE feel free to email or PM me with any questions or comments you might have about the program.

*Special thanks to:* 
Jim Koll (rothrandir) 
Wayne Yamaguchi (dat2zip) 
Dan Tran (logicnerd411)

ScreenShot:







---- *Update: 2-9-04 * ------
When using LED Pro, and calculating the resistance to use with a number of LEDs in parellel, the resistance displayed, is the total resistance that should be placed before the parellel group of LEDs.
This is not always a good idea. If the Vf(forward voltage) of the LEDs differs, this will cuase the LEDs to recieve different levels of current.
To prevent this, a resisrtor should be placed before each LED.
To do this, take the value that LED Pro calculates, and multiply it by the number of LEDs.

*Example:* Desired LED Current= 300mA
LED Vf= 3.6
Battery Input Voltage= 12
# of LEDs in Parellel= 3

Resistance Value Calculated= 9.33 Ohms

Take 9.33, and multiply it by 3.... = 27.99 Ohms
So, place a 27.99 Ohm Resistor (or the closest possible resistor) before each LED in the Parellel group.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice ticey! I didn't see this one coming. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Guys, ticey spent a lot of time on this. You should see how many times he updated it in like the last week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2003)

I just added this to my LED Links page.
Very worthwhile, whether you mod or just tinker around with LEDs and power supplies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Sep 23, 2003)

*the monster has been unleashed!*

oh...this project was hell to make, but hopefully you guys will find it worthwile! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PaulW (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice for performing "what if" scenarios. This ought to save a lot of time. I'm looking forward to when I can get the download from the server.

Paul


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2003)

It runs fine on Windows XP; I tried it myself and then put the icon on my desktop.


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks alot for the kind words guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Craig,, thanks for adding the link. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Paul... are you having trouble downloading it? Its on the server now, ready to go.

Heres the direct link to the program exe file.

http://trotto.zmoz.com/led_pro.exe 

[EDIT] LED Pro should run on any Windows based PC.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 24, 2003)

Dat what you've been working on ticey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Excellent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Will give it a try.


----------



## PaulW (Sep 24, 2003)

JT,

Yes, it downloaded that time. This is some sweet program. Many thanks.

Paul


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2003)

Those clear buttons are a thing of beauty. My favorite feature by far.


----------



## Rothrandir (Sep 24, 2003)

ahh yes...we should give saaby credit for the clear buttons /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## snuffy (Sep 24, 2003)

jtice:

I'm having a small problem getting it to run. It says I need to install "MSSTDFMT.DLL" because the class isn't regestered. I'm running W2K SP4 and I *have* msstdfmt.dll in winnt\system32. Any help would be welcome. Jim


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

snuffy,, PM sent


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Goto Run, by clicking the Start button.
Type in "regsvr32.exe msstdfmt.dll"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## dukeleto (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow, cool!

Even got it to work under linux,using Wine ...

Great!


Olivier


----------



## Steelwolf (Sep 24, 2003)

Really cool. Thanks for that. I did a short course on Java programming and can really appreciate how difficult and time consuming something like this would be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Well done. Now, I wonder how much further this program can go? What other functions are you planning to put in? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 24, 2003)

Ticey: SWEET!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Looks really good!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 24, 2003)

That's great. You can really get an idea of what would be the ideal setup for runtime very quickly without writting it all out algebraicly. This will save me time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## yclo (Sep 24, 2003)

Love the icon! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks alot guys.
I'm really glad all of you like it.

Steelwolf, What future plans? Well, basically anything you guys ask for. If I can do it, I will add it to the program. Be it a button, new calculation, whatever.

yclo, I have to give logicnerd411 credit for the sweet icon he made. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The plans are... to make a "simple" mode. Where the user doesnt have to know all the numbers himself. Such as battery mAh. There will be a dropdown menu for each variable. And the user simply picks his brand of battery, and what size. I still dont know if this can be done properly, and the way I want it. And, even if it can be done, that version will not be out for a long time.

Please keep me updated to any comments, suggestions, or problems you might have.

Thanks again.


----------



## PaulW (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, a battery dropdown menu. That will be very user friendly. I had to make rough guesses. I was planning to look up all those data myself.

Although it may take time to make the upgrade, it will be of immense help. And then I'll be deleting some spread sheets that do part of what your program does. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Paul


----------



## LEDmodMan (Sep 24, 2003)

This is awesome guys!!! Great work! This is truly what this place is all about! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 24, 2003)

It wont run. I'm missing msstdfmt.dll
What is this wrote in? Wonder why I don't have the microsoft standard format dll...?


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Issac....
You probably DO have that dll file. For some reason, some syatems arent recognizing it properly.
Do the following, should fix the problem.

Goto Run, by clicking the Start button.
Type in "regsvr32.exe msstdfmt.dll"


----------



## snuffy (Sep 24, 2003)

jtice:

Forcing it into the registry did the trick /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif thanks. Runs fine now, nice program. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Ratus (Sep 24, 2003)

I also don't have MSSTDFMT.DLL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

Did a search, nothing. Tried "regsvr32.exe msstdfmt.dll", nada. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

OS info
WinXP Pro SP1 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Ratus,

Hmmmm, thats a new one.
Run a search, if msstdfmt.dll isnt on your system at all, then that run command wont work.

If the dll file isnt in your Windows folder, then goto Microsofts website, and serch for the dll file.
If that doesnt work after installing that dll file, THEN run that RUN command.

Let me know if that does the trick.


----------



## Ratus (Sep 24, 2003)

Did a few searches at Microsoft /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif , nothing, zip, nada. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

Did one search on google for "msstdfmt.dll". 1,560 references /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Apparently its a common problem. 

I d/l a copy, stuck it in \system32 and did "regsvr32.exe msstdfmt.dll". 

It works /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

My suggestion is look on google, pick a site you trust and get a copy.


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Ratus,

Glad to hear it worked out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I am in the process of seeing if I can imbed the dll file IN the program.


----------



## Ratus (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't think there is a need to add it.

The current size is 120k, the dll alone is 116k and most people have it already.

Just put a link to a site that has it or host a zip file of it. The one I d/l was just 53k


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

Ratus,

Wow, 116K ! :O
Had no idea it was that big.
I will find a link and add it in the first post.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ratus (Sep 24, 2003)

You're welcome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I just love tiny programs./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

And if something is working, why try to break it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## James S (Sep 24, 2003)

jtice, That really looks fantastic!

Care to share some details? Is it a VB program? A VC++ program, a java program? I'd love to port any of those flavors to the Mac. You'd have to share the source with me, but I'd keep it under my hat (or, if you're serious I'll sign an NDA with you, I work that way all the time, no problem)

There are enough Mac people around here to make it worth the effort. Drop me a note if you're interested /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

James,

PM Sent.

A few people have asked now, so heres some info.

The program is completely written in Visual Basic.
Its about 120K, About 780 lines of code, About 3,000+ words.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2003)

Waaa! Go Sentman (ticey too)


----------



## James S (Sep 24, 2003)

jtice, PM Answered /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

While there is no exact replacement for VB on the Mac, it's close enough that it's almost always possible to do a port. You've already done all the hard work, if I can get it to compile we'll be in business! So no promises, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2003)

As long as the clear buttons work this Maccer will be happy.


----------



## jtice (Sep 24, 2003)

I should make sab a program with nothing but 100 clear buttons,,,,, not textboxs or anything,,, just clear buttons, as faaaarrrrr as the eye can see.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow, lots of good words for the program! jtice did a LOT of work for you guys - you're all lucky.

Dan


----------



## mrsinbad (Oct 20, 2003)

I on Windows 2000 Pro and when I try to [Start] [Run] "regsvr32.exe msstdfmt.dll", I get the following error message:

LoadLibrary (“msstdfmt.dll”) failed – The specified module could not be found

I have the .dll in the Windows and the System32 folders and still nothing.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## jtice (Oct 20, 2003)

mrsinbad,

Did LED Pro give you an error when you tried to run it?
Did it ask for that exact .dll file?

This is a new one to me. Everyone else has been able to run that command.


----------



## ufokillerz (Oct 21, 2003)

Props to you jtice, i just got the program last night and am impressed, saves a lot of time for those of us who are skilled at making quick calculations =)


----------



## mrsinbad (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, I got an error message when I tried to run the led-pro.exe. It said, "Class not registered. You need the following file to be installed on your machine. MSSTDFMT.DLL." 

Hope you can help. Thanks.


----------



## nomrah (Jan 24, 2004)

I am new here and can't seem to download the modder's program. What am I missing?


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 24, 2004)

i'm afraid ticey's site was hacked ago, and isn't fully up yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Technician (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone have a working link for the program, or could someone email it to me?


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 4, 2004)

Try this, i'll temporarily host the Led Pro Modders Program

http://xraytagz.home.mindspring.com/led_pro.exe


----------



## jtice (Feb 4, 2004)

My appologies for this being down.
I havnt had the time to get all of my site back up, plus my host doesnt.... well, work half the time.

Killer,,, thanks alot for hosting it in the mean time.


----------



## ubermensch (Feb 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mrsinbad said:*
Yes, I got an error message when I tried to run the led-pro.exe. It said, "Class not registered. You need the following file to be installed on your machine. MSSTDFMT.DLL." 

Hope you can help. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same deal here. Truly vexing it is.


----------



## jtice (Feb 5, 2004)

I am not sure what is happening to you guys.
Have you tried the fixes?

Read and follow the directions in the first post.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## ubermensch (Feb 5, 2004)

To the best of my ability, did all that stuff. Oh, well.


----------



## jtice (Feb 5, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Sorry, I dont really know what else to try, I have no idea why you are having trouble.

There are a few "ok" ones on the net, just search for "led resistor calculator"


----------



## jtice (Feb 9, 2004)

--- [/b}Update 2-9-04 [/b] ----

Resistor value for multiple LEDs in Parellel further explained.

Program will be changed to reflect this in the future.


----------



## StoneDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm using this program right. According to the runtime plots by Roy, an R2H/DB400/2x123 should give almost exactly 4 hours of regulated light. According to this program there should be at least another hour...

Adjusting efficiency to meet the regulated runtime gives about 63%. Any idea if this adjusted efficiency is linear (applies to 9v and 12v Vin?).

Jon


----------



## jtice (Feb 10, 2004)

StoneDog,

First, I have found that entering 80% makes the Program slightly more accurate.

Second, what did you enter for all the fields?

If I do... 400mA, 3.6 Vf, 6V input, 1300 mAh, and 80% effeciencey,,,, I get 4 Hours and 19 Minutes.

Also, you should try to enter the input Voltage of batts *under load*.
This makes a big difference. So, even though 123 cells are more than 3V when tested with a DMM. Under load they are not that much.
So I tend to do 3V per 123 cell.

I do think my program tends to be alittle generous on the runtimes.
It really depends on how accurate you can get the input fields.

Let me know if that helped any.


----------



## StoneDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll give it a shot tomorrow, but I was entering those values except Vf was 3.1 (R2H's are usually around there).

Jon


----------



## jtice (Feb 10, 2004)

Ah yes, I just tried it with 3.1Vf. Does say 5 hours. Thats rather far off, and disapointing.
I will have to look into this, maybe it will be possible to add some accuracy to this, if we can find out how far off is ussually is.


----------



## StoneDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Gotta love software development. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Jon


----------



## H00D (Mar 10, 2004)

Is the link down? is it coming back?


----------



## jtice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sorry, my sites host went flop, I still havent had the time to setup a new one.

This temporary link should work.

http://xraytagz.home.mindspring.com/led_pro.exe 

Sorry . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## ResQTech (Mar 11, 2004)

Just downloaded it. Works GREAT! Awesome job guys!


----------



## Neg2LED (Apr 28, 2004)

mesa likes!


----------



## jtice (Apr 28, 2004)

Great to hear you guys like it.
Let me know if you need any help with any of it.

Make sure to read all the notes in the first post here.


----------



## bobisculous (May 26, 2004)

Anywhere else available to download it at? That link is dead now. Never saw this till tonight. Looks helpful. If anyone has the .exe for it, PM me. I will give you my email address so that you can email it to me
Cameron


----------



## jtice (May 26, 2004)

Sorry about that,,,

Heres the new webpage.

http://www.jtice.com/led_pro/led_pro.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 27, 2004)

Thank you for the new web page. I changed the link on my website to match.


----------



## jtice (Jun 1, 2004)

Ah, thank YOU Craig. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Just glad others are finding it useful.


----------



## miner (Aug 4, 2004)

I downloaded the program and it opens WAY down in the right hand corner of the screen with half of each cut off. How do I get it in the center of my screen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif?


----------



## jtice (Aug 4, 2004)

email sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 6, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.giffor the benefit of newer ModMen that may have missed this.

Hope that was OK with everyone.

The goodies are on page one.

*EDIT* OK. It appears that I've somehow "restuck" this so maybe it should be "unstuck".

My apologies, moderators.

- Jeff


----------



## Cary47 (Dec 10, 2004)

I am not sure where to put this but I figured the people looking here might know. I am looking for a led flash in the Infrared wave length (invisible). To put on an Olympus D-380 Camera (It has been modified) It seems like someone would have done this by now.
Thank you
Cary Pichan


----------



## jtice (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Cary,

Welcome to CPF.

This isnt really the section to ask this, this thread is for a program I wrote for calculating runtimes, resistor values, etc.

You probably want the led section, or modding section, and create your own thread asking this question.

Your project sounds really cool though, I cant really help though, I havent messed with IR leds yet, and I am not sure you are going to be able to get the "flash" you want from them. But simply making an IR led light to attatch to the camera would work.

~John


----------



## scudinc (Dec 19, 2004)

Is there a Mac version?


----------



## jtice (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry, no Mac version /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I dont own a Mac, and no pretty much nothing about the coding behind them.
I THINK I heard before that some programs can be converted to MAC.

If anyone knows how to do that, I would gladly let them use the code to do so.

~John


----------



## lymph (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm going to try and teach myself GTK+. I think as a first project, writing a unix/linux version of this in C with GTK+ would be a good idea - as long as it's OK with jtice.


----------



## jtice (Dec 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lymph said:*
I'm going to try and teach myself GTK+. I think as a first project, writing a unix/linux version of this in C with GTK+ would be a good idea - as long as it's OK with jtice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not a problem, 

Just let me know when you are ready, I will get you the source code if needed.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 15, 2005)

How did I not see this before! Excellent proggy!


----------



## jtice (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments 
I am glad you find it useful.

~John


----------



## greenLED (Dec 15, 2005)

I use it all the time. It really takes a lot of the guesswork out of calculating all that stuff (especially when I can't add - or was it multiply?) :thinking:


----------



## jtice (Dec 15, 2005)

.... heh, why do you think I made it? hehehehe 

Great that its useful to you guys !!

~John


----------



## Anti_Neutrino (Feb 27, 2006)

Indeed, excellent little prog. Helped me a lot 

Thanks.
υ¯


----------



## Icefire (Nov 5, 2006)

Getting an Error 13 when I press Calculate... then it close.


----------



## Calina (Apr 11, 2007)

Icefire said:


> Getting an Error 13 when I press Calculate... then it close.


 
I have the same problem.


----------



## jtice (Apr 11, 2007)

Very sorry for my late response, I just saw the last couple comments here.

I am not sure what is happening to you guys, I have not seen that error before.
And like most error messages, its pretty much useless, its a type mismatch error, thats about all I know.

Can you tell me more about what you are using to run it?
What Operating System?

~John


----------



## stevetexas (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice design!!! Looks like this can also be used for building/modding lasers, any obvious reason why it couldn't??? (runtime really isn't too much of an issue though)


----------

